# boosted renegade 840



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

Go Pro - Renegade 840 on 8 lbs boost - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good grief you about winched the tree out of the ground. Lol. You must have been buried pretty good.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

That's surely one challenging and tough trail, still you managed good.


----------

